# Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter



## Lichti (28. Sep. 2009)

Moin,

seit geraumer Zeit bemerke ich,das immer mehr Fadenalgen an den Pflanzen hängen 
Das Wasser ist dabei aber klar bis auf den Grund 
Deshalb sagte man mir bei einem Fachhändler ich sollte doch mal von Oase Algenvernichter ( Aqua Aktiv) ins Wasser kippen 

Naja,gesagt getan aber nach 14 Tagen immer noch keine besserung 
Kann es sein,das das alles nur Geldmache ist mit den ganzen Zeug 

Meine Wasserwerte vom 17.08 bis 20.09


KH 6,5     +/- 1
PH 7,5-8  +/- 0,5
GH 7-9    +/- 1
NH4 0
NO2 0
CU 0
O2 100%
NO3 0 
PO4 0,01    +/- 0,2
FE 0


----------



## Dr.J (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Ralf,

1. Chemie in den Teich zu kippen, bringt dir und deinem Teich garnix, sondern nur dem Verkäufer der Sachen.
2. Die Wasserwerte alleine reichen nicht aus. Kannst du was zum Pflanzenbesatz im Teich sagen. Am Besten mit Bild
3. Stellen so langsam die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit ein. Ist also normal, wenn die Algen etwas mehr werden.


----------



## Lichti (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hi,

Callitriche Verna 
Rumex              
Filipendula  Ulmaria  
Hippuris Vulgaris     
Myriophyllum Propium  
Crassula Recurva       
__ Iris 
Ranunculus               
__ Thalia Dealbata         
Carex Pendula           
Carex Riparia             
Lobelia Siphilitca        
__ Hornkraut 
__ Wasserpest
Asiatische Seerose
__ Wasserminze
__ Froschlöffel
Korkenzieherbinse
__ Wassersalat

Bilder kann ich im Moment nicht machen


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo

das mal verinnerlicht ?

gut , dass Du keine __ Muscheln hast  

die wären die Ersten die Oase´s Fadenalgenvernichter vernichtet hätte 

wirkt 100%tig   

nun kann man darüber spekulieren welche Teile einer funktionierenden Miikroflora und Fauna ! davon auch absteben ......
um sich danach über kurz oder lang zu Algendünger mineralisieren 

wie soll etwas (in dem Fall wohl Phoshate ) aus dem Teichwasser heraus
wenn ich etwas hinein schütte 


außer  "verdünntes Wasser" 

mfG


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Karsten,

also als Ralf damals Profil anlegte, hatte er noch drei __ Muscheln...


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

ich Dummerle 


*
      RIP !*


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo,

ich bin nicht absolut gegen "Chemie" im Teich, aber mit Bedacht und alles schön hinterfragen! Ich habe letztens einen Dünger von Söll ausprobiert. Seitdem habe ich einen nachweisbaren Eisengehalt, den ich vorher nicht hatte.

Als ich letztens im Gartenmarkt war, habe ich mir einen Fadenalgenvernichter angesehen und mir mal die Beschreibung genau angesehen:

Die Lagen werden durch hohe Sauerstofkonzentration abgetötet. Dies wird durch Wasserstoffperoxyd erreicht. Zusätzlich sind auch noch Bakterien enthalten, welche die abgestorbenen Algen, und jetzt kommts: "Die nicht abgekeschert werden konnten", verwerten sollen.

Für mich bedeutet dies dann folgendes:
Zuerst kippe ich ein Mittel rein, das in hohem Maße Wasserstoffperoxyd enthällt, welches nicht gerade gut für die Biologie des Teiches ist und auch sehr genau dosiert werden muss, da es ansonsten alles Leben im Teich vernichten könnte. Dann sterben die Algen, die ich abkeschern muss. Das was dann noch übrig bleibt, wird von den enthaltenen Baktrien gefressen, die aber doch eigentlich auch so im Teich sein sollten, also auf Umwegen wieder zu Nährstoffen für die nächste Algengeneration, was dazu führt, dass man wieder das Mittel kauft. Ich habs natürlich im Regal gelassen.

Bei mir sterben die Fadenalgen derzeit von alleine stark ab, ich gehe regelmäßig am Abend hin, "rühre" mit dem Kescher im Teich, erzeuge so eine starke Strömung und der ganze Schmodder kommt nach oben, wo ihn die Strömung in den Kescher treibt. Den Rest befördert die Pumpe in den Filter. Ich muss also derzeit die Pumpe und den Filter öfter reinigen.

Ein wenig helfe ich noch mit einer Klobürste an einem Stiel nach, um weitere tote Algen zu lösen und dann abkeschern zu können.

Ich werde im kommenden Jahr einen anderen Bodengrund einbringen, hoffen dass die Pflanzen, die ich in diesem Jahr neu eingesetzt habe sich gut vermehren, weitere Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen und warten, dass sich das Algenproblem selbst löst. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## maritim (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

hallo ralf,

ich behaupte mal frech, das ein großteil der teichbesitzer schon mal versucht hat, den fadenalgen mit chemie auf die pelle zu rücken.
im ersten moment ist es auch eine tolle sache.....nun behaute ich auch mal ganz frech, das sich der einsatz von chemie bei jedem anwender übel gerecht hat.
darum wirst du in sämtlichen foren ,zu 90% immer eine abneigung gegen chemie feststellen.

bei deiner teichgröße, fischbesatz, filterung wirst du immer probleme mit fadenalgen haben.
viele werden sagen das mehr pflanzen in den teich müssen und das wird auch sicher etwas helfen, aber den gewünschten erfolg wird es dir nicht bringen.

mein tipp an dich!
1.du lässt deine filteranlage wie sie ist und reduzierst deinen fischbestand und bringst mehr pflanzen in den teich.
2.oder du bastelst über den winter eine grooooooooße filteranlage für den teich und belässt den fischbestand.
3.die optimale lösung wäre weniger fische im teich und die filteranlage etwas erweitern und mehr pflanzen einbringen.
deinen nerven und den *fischen* zuliebe, solltest du meinen vorschlag nummer 3 ins auge fassen.


----------



## Lichti (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Moin,

Danke für die vielen Tips 

gut, Chemie raus habe ich eingesehen ( 1 Muschel tot). Aber wieso jetzt eine größere Filteranlage 

Ich habe oft genug gefragt ob diese in meinem Teich ausreichen würde und es hieß "ja". Der Biotec 10 mit der Pumpe wäre völlig ok. Den Fischbesatz habe ich auch gleich Reduziert,sind zwar nur 5 weniger aber immerhin . 
Bevor ich mich jetzt in den Finanziellen Ruin stürze und wieder eine neue Filteranlage kaufe, warte ich jetzt erst einmal den Frühling ab und setzte noch mehr Pflanzen ein 

P.S.  Das wasser ist Glasklar und den Filter muß ich so gut wie nie Reinigen,nix Schwebealgen oder so


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

hallo ralf,

sei doch bitte so lieb und gebe mal deinen aktuellen fischbestand durch.

habe auch nicht gemeint, das deine filteranlage nicht gut ist.


eins kann ich aber aus meiner erfahrung sagen, das der kampf gegen die fadenalgen:evil mit das schwierigste ist, wenn man viele fische bei guter fütterung auf wenig m³ hat.

bei mir waren die wasserwerte auch immer top und die fadenalgen waren immer pressend.
man schiebt seine guten wasserwerte *viel zugerne* auf seine filteranlage aber das ist eine irrtümliche meinung.
was die fadenalgen im teich leisten ist enorm und ohne die faden und schwebealgen würden die meisten teiche in die knie gehen, weil ohne sie der filter hoffnungslos überfordert ist

mit jeder verbesserung/ erweiterung an meiner filteranlage sind bei gleichbleibenden wasserwerten immer mehr faden und schwebealgen aus dem teich verschwunden.

heute habe ich im schlimmsten fall, im kompletten teich einen halben eimer fadenalgen, wenn ich alles an algen entfernen würde...... 

von daher mein tipp, das du deine filteranlage etwas motivierst und dann lösen sich die meisten probleme von alleine und du musst keine fadenalgen aus deinem teich fischen

ein gute modifizierung kann man für sehr kleines geld im eigenbau verwirklichen.!

die meisten wasserwerte spielen nicht verrückt, weil mit chemie die algen vernichtet wurden, sondern weil die filter ohne die faden und schwebealgen der sache nicht mehr herr werden.
anschließend kommt die rache der schwebefadenalgen die überhand nehmen, weil sie alles wieder ausbügeln müssen, was durch den eingriff von chemie ausgelöst wurde.


----------



## Lichti (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hi,

der Fischbestand ist Aktuell  , ich weiß das immer noch zu viele Fischis im Wasser sind 
Aber man trennt sich so ungerne von den "liebsten" 
Ich muß gestehen das ja nun auch nicht soooo viele Fadenalgen an den Pflanzen sind das sie wirklich nerven. Aber mir ist halt aufgefallen das es langsam doch mehr werden :?
Also werde ich mal so die eine oder andere Pflanze in den Teich packen ( könnten auch 2 mehr werden).
Ich habe jetzt erst einmal mit der Oase Filtoclear 3000 ein bischen Bewegung ins Wasser gebracht ( leichte Strömung),vielleicht hilfts


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

hallo julian,

dann frage ich mich, warum du dann fadenalgenmittel in den teich geworfen hast.:shock

einen teich ohne paar fadenalgen an der folie/ pflanzen wirst du nicht finden.
ein teich ist ein stück natur und kein schwimmbad

wirf bitte nie mehr ein mittelchen für was auch immer in den teich, ohne das du im forum nachfragst.:beeten


----------



## Lichti (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Moin,

kannst mich ruhig Ralf oder Lichti nennen 

jo werd ich nicht mehr machen


----------



## maritim (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

hallo ralf,

ich war in gedanken noch in einen anderen beitrag und schwupps wurde aus ralf der julian.

werde meine bestrafung mit würde tragen.


----------



## Lichti (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Null Problemo


----------



## helga (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Heiko, unser Teich besteht seit ca. 3 Jahren u. wir haben auch zunehmend mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen. 
Zitat: "ich werde im kommenden Jahr einen anderen Bodengrund einbringen...."
Kannst Du mir sagen, was Du bisher auf dem Grund hast und was im kommenden Jahr stattdessen eingebracht werden soll ? Habe hier mehrfach von einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch gelesen, was ich nicht verstanden habe, weil es sonst immer heißt, man soll darauf achten, dass keine Gartenerde in den Teich geschwemmt werden darf. Lehmboden haben wir hier. Aber erst mal nur die o.g. Frage an Dich - bezüglich des Substrates muss ich vielleicht noch mal separat hier fragen.
Vielen Dank u. Grüße, Helga


----------



## Eugen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Helga

ein Kies/Sand/Lehmgemisch ist mitnichten gleich Gartenerde.


----------



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*



helga schrieb:


> ........
> Habe hier mehrfach von einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch gelesen, was ich nicht verstanden habe,........





Hallo

das sind rein mineralische Substrate
nichts Organisches 

das hat mit lehmiger Gartenerde nix zu tun

mfG


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo julian,
> 
> dann frage ich mich, warum du dann fadenalgenmittel in den teich geworfen hast.:shock
> 
> ...



Habe ich überhauptnicht ! 	 



Der Teich meines Opas ist mal umgekippt , da hat er ein Zeug bekommen , sollte biologisch die ich glaube Schwebealgen bekämpfen (wasserprobe abgeben) hat aber nichts genuzt , ein Zeug , was jezt nichtmehr Prodoziert wird hat er reingekippt , innerhalt weniger Sekunden war der Teich wieder Klar wie klärchen , den Fischen ist auch nichts passiert .
Aber ist auch nicht das ware ...

Gruß Julian


----------



## helga (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Karsten, vielen Dank, ich antworte hier, weil ich nochmal nachhaken will - aber auch danke an Eugen. Habt bitte Geduld mit mir, ich weiß noch so Vieles nicht. Ich muss dann direkt nachfragen: "mineralische Substrate" - damit ist also nicht gemeint, dass ich in unserem Garten etwas in die Tiefe gehen und dort Lehm hervor holen kann, den ich mit Sand vermische ? 
Ist mit Sand dieser ockerfarbene Sand gemeint, der bereits Lehmanteile besitzt, also ungewaschener Sand - oder muss man noch irgendeinen bestimmten Lehm diesem ungewaschenen Sand hinzufügen ? Und wie komme ich an diesen ganz bestimmten Lehm ?
Ich frage deshalb so genau, weil ich bisher nur so informiert worden bin, z.B. meine Wasserpflanzen in Teicherde zu setzen,. Nach einigem Lesen hier im Forum weiß ich aber, dass das nicht richtig sein kann und statt dessen dieses Sand/Lehmgemisch empfohlen wird. Im Laufe des Sommers war uns von anderer Stelle wiederum ein Substrat empfohlen worden - "Superalite" - wovon ich auch nicht weiß, ob das nun das A und O ist. Davon abgesehen, dass das Zeug schw....teuer ist. Bis jetzt hat auch noch jeder in jedem Gartencenter was anderes empfohlen, was man gegen Algen machen soll. Haben auch die Todsünde begangen und haben irgend so ein Chemiezeug (Algofin) reingekippt. Würde ich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr machen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch eine Erklärung für das am besten geeignete Pflanzsubstrat.
Vielen Dank und Grüße, Helga


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*

Hallo Helga.

Gib den Sand mal in ein Glas Leitungswasser und mach ein paar Fotos davon - auch im zeitlichen Verlauf, wie sich der "Schmutz" (=Lehm) absetzt.
Damit wir hier nicht völlig vom Thema abkommen, eröffne dafür am besten ein neues Thema und stell ein paar Bilder vom Teich dazu ein. 
Dadurch gehen Deine Fragen für andere Hilfesuchende nicht im falschen Thema verloren. 

Beste Grüße
Annett

P.S.: Auch wenns nicht immer so aussieht - wir haben alle mal angefangen.


----------



## karsten. (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fadenalgen und Oase Algenvernichter*



helga schrieb:


> "mineralische Substrate" - damit ist also nicht gemeint, dass ich in unserem Garten etwas in die Tiefe gehen und dort Lehm hervor holen kann, den ich mit Sand vermische ?
> Ist mit Sand dieser ockerfarbene Sand gemeint, der bereits Lehmanteile besitzt, also ungewaschener Sand .......



Hallo Helga

das ist es !
wenn Ihr in einer Lehmgegend seid,
ist natürlich Verlegesand aus einer Kiesgrube einfacher 
weil: mehr "in die Tiefe gegangen"

Supralite ist schon ein geiles Zeug 
die Werbefloskeln sind natürlich Käse  aber
für Pflanzenfilter -Uferdopigg und als Bonsaisubstrat top !

und andere Hersteller haben auch so was heißt dann eben auch anders

das ist das Prinzip


geht aber auch billiger

ich hab damals 3 t ungewaschenen Kies versenkt (30,- Mark)
mit Tonschaum aus dem Zooladen könnten das leicht ein paar tausend Eus werden 

naja  man sagt es ging auch so 

 


schönes WE

und schönen Feiertag (wen´s betrifft  )


----------

